# Currencies direct



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi has anyone used currencies direct to transfer money from UK bank accounts to New Zealand bank accounts? If so did you find them good and did they give good rates? 

Thanks
Laura


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Lsung said:


> Hi has anyone used currencies direct to transfer money from UK bank accounts to New Zealand bank accounts? If so did you find them good and did they give good rates? Thanks Laura


 No we use Moneycorp. Never had any problems with them. No costs other than the exchange rate agreed for the transaction.


----------

